# Create list of media used in Premiere Pro CS5?



## Reignman (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi All. I am using PP CS5 for the first time and have created a nice sized project for a research paper. Of course, with a research paper there comes the fun of creating a reference page which outlines all the media that I used in the project.

My questions is: Is it possible to export a summary or list of the actual media that I used in a specific project? I see in the Project Panel that when I select certain stills or video, there will be a summary at the top saying if the file was used in a sequence or not and where it is located. This is fine on a one-to-one basis of trying to find it in the project but I really need to have a full list of "media used in the project" to be summarized somehow.

I really don't want to have to go file by file and manually write down what I used....or am I SOL?

Cheers,
R.


----------



## Reignman (Sep 1, 2011)

Ok...so I have found that "export Batch List" is an option BUT it only creates a list of audio & video...no stills. I've also tried "Project Manager" but all it does is dump the used assets into a separate file folder...this is handy so I know what was used but they are sorted alphabetically not in order of appearance.

Anyone out there with any tips or suggestions on what I can do to get them in order of appearance? Plan B is to now hand write out it all separately which seems to be a great pain in the nuts. Thanks!


----------

